# The Name of Your First Town?



## samsquared (Jul 17, 2014)

And/or your favourite name for one of your towns? 
My first town's name was freenew, all lowercase, lol. I was like seven. Good times. 
It's probably the most memorable of my town names being just an innocent amalgamation of free and new and not the result of some random arbitrary phonics squishing to make something "cool-sounding".*cough cough* Wendelon *cough cough*
Haha, how about you guys?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 18, 2014)

Mine was Seatown... my sister was 6 when she named it.


----------



## vanielle (Jul 18, 2014)

my first ever town was Seattle !! and then for new leaf I ended up naming it Oceana


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 18, 2014)

I've always named mine Nabiru. >ω<


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 18, 2014)

okay so, when I first played Animal Crossing I was about 7, and it was the Gamecube version. I had rented it from the library and when I got my own copy, I switched the memory cards lol. When it asked what I wanted to name my town, i thought Rover was asking whether I wanted to live in the city or country for some reason and so my town's name was "city". D:


----------



## Fia (Jul 18, 2014)

My very first Animal Crossing town name was in the Gamecube game and it was "ARIZONA" in all caps. Haha I was like 8 at the time and I didn't understand the controls quite well. My first New Leaf town name was Dolce. That's my current town and I don't think I'll be resetting.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> okay so, when I first played Animal Crossing I was about 7, and it was the Gamecube version. I had rented it from the library and when I got my own copy, I switched the memory cards lol. When it asked what I wanted to name my town, i thought Rover was asking whether I wanted to live in the city or country for some reason and so my town's name was "city". D:


For some reason, that was suuuuper funny to me, hahahaha~


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 18, 2014)

My first town name was chosen by my sister and it was "japann". The first one that _I_ chose was LaLaLand ._. I was in the 4th/5th grade soo....


----------



## pret3nd (Jul 18, 2014)

My first town name was Spots on the gamecube. I was very young when I named it heh, Sadly that file got corrupt and I no longer have that town :c


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

I would always play on my friend's AC for the Gamecube, they named it "Watervill" I think.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 18, 2014)

I got WW two months after I turned ten. I named my town "ILLINOIS".


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't really really remember when I got the animal crossing gamecube, but back then I called it heaven 'cause I was gonna make it so.
Soooo many fun memories. <3


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 18, 2014)

oh wow i had a lot of towns when i was young. (i restated so much, just like i do today :')) the furthest back that i can remember is my town on let's goto the city/city folk called clover!


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood was the name of my very first town I think


----------



## Pirate (Jul 18, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jul 18, 2014)

My first town name was Redpool as there wasn't enough space for Blackpool OTL


----------



## nard (Jul 18, 2014)

Since I started with New Leaf this year, my town's name before I restarted was Jalapeno. And it's literally pronounced how you see. "Jalapeno." xD


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

Azalia

I wanted to name my town Fantasia, but it was too long.

So I decided to go with my fav. Pokemon town, "Azalea" But I thought it would be a very common name so I altered it to:
"Azalia"


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2014)

My first town which was in CF was named 'My Town'. I didn't have a name prepared, so I figured 'hey it's my town I'll name it My Town.' xD


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 18, 2014)

I was about five or six at the time, so I think I called it something like Rainbow. Looking back at it now, I think it's kind of cute actually, but I can never come up with good names.

Even back then I struggled to come up with a good town name that I'd stick by.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 18, 2014)

My first town was named Daisy because it's my favorite flower x v x;;
but then, I only recently started playing AC so it was a copy of wild world i bought last year before i could afford ACNL/3ds


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 18, 2014)

The name of my first town was Rosewind. At the time, roses were my favorite flowers, and I always loved the way they looked when they're moving in the wind.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 18, 2014)

My first one was named Edmonton, after my hometown. I was in the third grade, I think


----------



## Alyx (Jul 18, 2014)

My first ever town was Mew in the Gamecube version, and the second was Pokey, and with each installment in the AC series I just named my towns Mew and Pokey.


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 18, 2014)

My first town was on Wild World and I called it Norska. I still like that name though I haven't used it again.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 18, 2014)

Amyville, the same as my current town.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2014)

My first town in City Folk (Which is dead now, I really didn't do anything in that town) was named "Treeroot" by my little brother...kinda based on Littleroot Town from Gen III of Pokemon.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Winnipeg was my first town name. ( it's my current town name as well ) I used to reset my ACWW a lot though. I usually had the same name.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sinnoh -> Skylar -> Twinleaf -> Refrain
These are all the towns i've had in NL


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine I think was Twix or something like that because I loved the candy and I thought anything with an X in it was cool. lol

I think my favorite name for a town is my current one (Amaria) because it has depth to it...derived from the verb "amar" in Spanish, which means to love...and that's something I really value--love and acceptance amongst all people/animals, even in animal crossing


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol my first Wild World town was named Fluffy...


----------



## Saylor (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I named mine Texas, where I was born. Idk why though cause I was never too fond of the place.


----------



## Holla (Jul 19, 2014)

My first and second town name (WW and CF) were both of my actual town where I live, so I won't be posting it. My NL town is named Starbell though and I really like it.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 19, 2014)

The name of my first town was Tardis. But I had no idea what I was doing and reset the next day.


----------



## sakurakiki (Jul 19, 2014)

The name of my first town was WildTown. I was about 10 & with me not having any inspiration at the time, just named it after WW's title. & with the character limit capturing me, I couldn't have a space between the two words. (^^


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 19, 2014)

UGA (wild world) - fave collage football team and collage 
Atlanta (city folk) - capital of ga? idk i'm stupid
Easton (new leaf) - bc east coast reppin


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 19, 2014)

My first town on WW was called Snowdrop.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 20, 2014)

i cant remember my ww town name, but i know my cf town was called ville


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

The name of my first town was Auras


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 20, 2014)

ACNL is my first game in the series, making Celadon my first town. I wasn't very original, I named it after my favorite town in Pokemon, but I still like it anyway.


----------



## Grizzly4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

Bonvilles! It's my first and only xD but ill always Name it that since I got it from theme park and my names Bonnie so it works xD


----------



## D i a (Jul 20, 2014)

Proudly, I shall forever stand by the name I dubbed my Gamecube town. It was a beautiful and glorious town, with many ponds to fish in, and trees to sit by. There were many friendly villagers, and so very many beautiful memories for a very impressionable 7 or so year old girl. Her magnificent town was thenceforth called.... "Pet town".


----------



## estypest (Jul 20, 2014)

Laedon ! It was my WW game, when I was young I read the Lord of the Rings then wrote a story inspired by it haha but my story needed to be a different land/setting so I came up with Laedon as my setting. The name has stuck now as my traditional Animal crossing name, story long forgotten/deleted haha.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine was on my WW... I think it was Alaska, I'm not to sure. It was so long ago and my memory is terrible.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

ww: pa
cf: pa
nl: Wikiya


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine was always called Essex after the town I grew up in haha. Think I was about 12?


----------



## Orbis (Jul 23, 2014)

Frameton. No idea what my 10 year old self was thinking, but... eh.


----------



## Alette (Jul 23, 2014)

My first WW town was called Appleton, because I thought every town's native fruit was apples, since that was what my friend had. I got cherries as my fruit, but we could trade so it was okay c: After that, on City Folk my family and I named our town Totton, and then Rosewood. On NL, I started out being Mayor Clover from Fourleaf, but now I really like my town name: Idonia


----------



## Ghost Stories (Jul 24, 2014)

if we're talkin the gamecube one then i got that with some gamer roommates an i have a feeling we probably named it Hyrule lol.


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 24, 2014)

i think it was canalave.


----------



## mishka (Jul 24, 2014)

I dont remember my first town name on wildworld or city folk. i have bad memory. but my first town name on acnl was Vxshenji.


----------



## SableShy (Jul 24, 2014)

My first town in NL was Vale. I can't remember any of my older game names. I remember my old game cube character's names were Kenya (first) and Glitch(a few years later)


----------



## (ciel) (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't remember my Wild World town name at all. I only remember some of my villagers. For City Folk, my town name was probably Japan or Tokyo or something like that. And then my first NL town is Cosmos.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 25, 2014)

My brother tricked me into naming my town in the original AC Anytown. Nonetheless, it was one of my most memorable, excluding the bear-filled Hollow. Speaking of which, Hollow happened to be one of my most memorable towns. In fact, it's the reason Vladimir is one of my favourite villagers.

For WW and NL respectively, my first town names are Hoenn and Labryth.


----------



## Zane (Jul 25, 2014)

Very first town name on the Gamecube was

!!!!!!

don't remember the exact number of exclamation points but it ended up like that because the gamecube control stick was broken-y and was stuck going off to one side. We pronounced it "cautioncautioncaution". Incidentally because of the controller my first character's name was two dog-face symbols - I called him "doghead-doghead". Ah memories. lol


----------



## superbowl48 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mine was New Leaf!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 25, 2014)

Twinleaf. I was super obsessed with Pokemon Diamond when I first started playing ACWW. I ended up liking that name and keeping it, though.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 25, 2014)

My town in Wild World was called Hyrule.

A+ for originality right here.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 25, 2014)

My first town name was La Push I think. My sis named it, it was when the books(I think) had just come out


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 25, 2014)

I gave my first town the name of where I lived. Then I got city folk and decided to be creative and make my own town name thus Snowvile was born.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

I named my town Apollo in Wild World.


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

Island in the gamecube version cx


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

Cr?me, I wanted to make it dessert-themed.....whaaaaat? :C ​


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 26, 2014)

My first town was called *Legoland* on the GC. xP I'll be celebrating having it for 10 years this September! =D

My favourite town names would be *Iodide* on CF and my current town* Frosting*. 
Worst name would be* Ghaurr!* for my first CF town. I'd been map resetting for a very long time and got pee'd off and then had an amazing map come up for that awful name. I put up with it for a long while though.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 29, 2014)

The first town I had I named "dallas", because I had just taken a trip to Dallas a few weeks prior.


----------



## Leafeon0 (Jul 29, 2014)

My first towns name was Rainbow  It feels so long ago


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 29, 2014)

Lilycove. <3 After my favorite place in my favorite Pokemon game!


----------



## Jollian (Jul 29, 2014)

My first town was my Wildworld town which I named Pallet like in Pokemon. As a nine year old I was pretty proud of myself for thinking of that name. Not so much now though...


----------



## Mango (Jul 29, 2014)

pa


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

The first town name I ever made for animal crossing was Dazztown. I still have it but its not my new leaf hahah.


----------



## drizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Townton on GC...  I had made it sort of a tradition to name all my towns Townton after that, in every game, and only recently I reset my NL town and named it Seawalk.


----------



## Zero_Sedai (Jul 30, 2014)

My "first" town is my only town. I just got into the game a few months ago and im 32 lol. Havent put it down since. My town is (and any new town i get) is named Galifray. And yes i also know that i mispelled it..... Future towns will be corrected.


----------



## CanalavesMayor (Jul 30, 2014)

Canalave after the city in the Sinnoh region of Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 30, 2014)

CanalavesMayor said:


> Canalave after the city in the Sinnoh region of Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.



Oh, i remember that place!
Anyways, i named mine athens because my cousin named hers cairo and we were only 9.
That was for Wild world.
Back in like 2010.


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 30, 2014)

First one was called Royal then reset NL and named it Kitten


----------



## Rory&Easton (Jul 30, 2014)

Towntown. Ahh the old days..


----------

